# New Calcium Success Thread Let's Update



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would like to thank so many of you who have posted your success with taking calcium to help to control not cure your diarrhea IBS.Now that we are starting fresh here maybe you could give you most recent update info so others will see that it may help and continue to help as long as you take it.Take Care,Linda


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have definetly seen an improvement, Linda. The urgency has decreased, which is always good. Sometimes I have to combine it with some Immodium, but still, it is way better than before.Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Why exactly has this thread been moved? The main thread says "Use this forum to discuss coping with Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Post and discuss information that may be helpful to others who suffer from IBS."The calcium thread not being offered on the meeting place thread doesn't seem right...[This message has been edited by mkoonie (edited 10-13-2001).]


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Wow, LNape, you got your own category!! I just hope newbies will be able to find it!! I have been taking Caltrate (pink and white bottle) for about three months now...ever since I saw your original thread and discussed it with my Dr. (which he was wholeheartedly for) and I can't even begin to tell you the difference it has made. For those who don't know me, I am an IBS "D" and the calcium has done wonders. Not to say that I NEVER have a bout of "D" or gas once in a while, but it's usually only if I've pushed my limit a little and eaten too much or something I know I shouldn't but just HAD to, but it is RARE. AND, I usually only take ONE pill per day...with my evening meal. Sometimes I may take a half during the day if I go out to lunch, but that, too, is rare. I just can't get over it. I thank you in my prayers every night for sharing your information on calcium. God Bless, Cindy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mkoonie,I feel as you that many new people that are not familiar with how the board works will have a problem getting the info on calcium but I am trying to respect the wishes of Jeff and give it a chance to work.Soon the main thread will be gone for good and then things I feel will really drop off.I can only hope that friends like you and the many others that have been helped will continue to post and send the folks to the right place for some help with calcium.Take Care,Linda


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I have been taking Caltrate for ten months and it has made a world of difference for me. It has made me be able to go out again and not have to worry about running to the bathroom. I have also been able to eat many of the things that I never could before.Thanks again, Linda!Kim


----------



## laure1122 (Nov 30, 2000)

I am going to see my GI today. I am going to tell him that I want off of all these prescription meds I have been unsuccessfully trying...and I am going to try to start taking Caltrate tonight. I've had the bottle sitting on my counter for a month now, I wish I would've started a little sooner! I've had IBS-D for about 8 years now (I'm only 22!) and it just gets worse and worse every year (except that one year when there was Lotronex). I'm willing to try anything at this point. I'll try to keep you all updated!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

laure,We are here to help so please feel free to email or post questions. It takes a little more for some to fiqure out the dose and be sure you got the right form of calcium and always take it with food and start slow with 1/2 tablet at each meal.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

LAURE1122,Good luck with the calcium. It sure has helped me. Keep us posted, please! Cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

I am new to this board. I have celiac and must avoid gluten. This has not ended my D. I found this idea about calcium here 2 days ago and the relief in my symptoms has been nothing less than a miracle to me. The first day I still had cramping but no D and today no cramping and I feel good for the first time in many months. Bless you all for spreading this information. It may not help every case, but it sure has helped me. Thanks again. Katidid


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Katidid,We are sure glad you found us also and thanks for posting you success. It seems this is the only way we can get the information out to others by the results you have had and letting others know about it may encourage others to try the calcium.Let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Great news, Katidid!!! Thanks for sharing. Spread the word. We are so afraid that this wonderful thread is going to be missed by so many that could possibly benefit from the information. It may not be for everyone, but for those of us that it has helped, you're right, it is nothing short of a miracle. So glad to hear your good news. God Bless, Cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

I posted the information I got here on the celiac forum. A lot of celiacs take calcium anyway because of malabsorption issues. I wasn't because I was so sick that I was eliminating everything I could to try to determine what was making me sick. With celiac you assume you have gotten a gluten contamination if you have any D. I got several responses from others on that forum who want to try it. Is it alright if I direct them to this thread? I assume it is alright but I wanted to check first. Katidid


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Katidid,Please refer anyone to this board that is what we are here for to share our success and failer with each other. For what the doctors have to offer these days this has been a blessing for a lot of us.You can also offer my email to your friends at the other board if they would like it.LindaLNAPE###AOL.COM


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Sorry to be a wet blanket, Guys, but Caltrate was bad news for me. It not only triggered IBS D episodes, but exacerbated some other troubles I have. Betty B.


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

I found Caltrate finally and have been taking it for a week - just in the evenings, and so far so good...... (whispering 'cos I don't want to jinx myself!)Congrats to all those who are having success - I just feel better that I'm using something "natural"!H


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

bwburt,If you want me to help try to find a solution as to why the calcium did not help I sent you and email with some questions. I would be gald to help you or anyone else who may have tried the calcium and did not get any results.Linda


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

After reading the calcium thread, I began taking Caltrate too, and have had good success. I gained much needed confidence and firmer stools!! Found I have to take the "pink box" without magnesium. Discovered magnesium is a big trigger for both pain and D for me. I find I have to adjust my Caltrate dosage every now and then too. If I feel I may be getting a little constipated I cut the tablets in half and/or take a half of a leftover Caltrate from the "purple box," with magnesium. Of course I always take a Lomotil or Questran if I am eating out, just to safe. Thanks Linda, I have learned more from this IBS Self Help Bulletin Board about my IBS-D than I ever have from any of my doctors.


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Betty B - Hope Linda can help you with the Caltrate. I know some things that work for some of us don't always work for all of us, but if anyone can help you here, it's Linda. Good luck and if it's not for you I really hope you find something that works for you. God Bless. Cindy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

BettyB,You email was not correct and the message did not go through. If you don't want to put out your email then maybe we can do the questions and answer stuff here. Let me know what you think.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

JanEllen,I am very glad you posted you success and if we all do that it may encourage others to try this and maybe be helped.You it seems were able to figure out how best to take the calcium for you so I guess the information posted is helpful in that regard.Keep on spreading the word to anyone who may be helped by this. It is the only way to get the message out.Take Care,Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

I found the thread on calcium last weekend and started taking the Caltrate in the purple and white box. I'm thinking I'm extra sensitive to the magnesium and think I might try the one without magnesium. I have not really noticed too much of a difference with my D. I was just reading some more on the other thread and seen something about not taking it if you have thyroid problems. I am hypothyroid and take 2g of thryoid(natural) a day. This keeps my TSH level in the normal range. Should I not be taking the Caltrate?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

jules,You can take calcium but you need to take it about 4 hours away from the time you take the thyroid meds. The calcium will soak up the thyroid med and you will not get the full effect of the thyroid meds.How much calium are on taking and are you taking it with your meals.I will see if I can help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

Linda,I started off taking 1/2 3 times a day. Didn't change anything so I upped it to 1 tablet 3 times a day. I take them at 5a.m., noon and 6p.m. I take my thyroid at 10a.m. I got the caltrate in the pink and white yesterday because as I said before I think I may be super-sensitive to the magnesium. I was still having all sorts of rumblings and liquid noises in my lower belly. Plus the D is still there. Any help is appreciated. I have lived with this since my last child was born almost 11 yrs ago. I also take Bentyl as needed also. Have tried about everything OTC-imodiumm, chewable fiber, equalactin. Sometimes have been helped a little but have found I never know when an attack will happen. Unless something new comes out it seems the Caltrate is my last option.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

Linda, I did forget to say that I am taking the caltrate with meals. Julie


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jules,Now that you have the calcium without the magnesium lets see for a few day at taking 3 a day one at each meal as see what happens.Try not to take anything else except your RX meds and I think you just said that was for thyroid.Thyroid problems can cause bowel troubles so lets give the calcium a few day to do its thing and see how you do.Lets hope in a day you will se some sort of change.Keep posting or you can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Linda, How are you? I'm still having great success with Caltrate, but had a quick question. Did you or do you notice an increase is gas taking it, or is it just me? Just wondering. Seems my gas problem is now my biggest problem. Thank, Cindy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Cindy,I am doing great.At first I did have a gas problem but after a few days that went away. Your body does have to adjust to the added calcium. Are you eating food that may add to the gas problem. I use simethicone if I have the problem from time to ti,e.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

At this end of this month I will be celebrating 1 full year diarrhea-free!







I owe it all to Lnape and Jeff. Thanks so much for everything!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

Hi all, I have had great success with the calcium citrate. I have had no diarrhea in 8 days and counting. It is wonderful! My question is about magnesium. The vitamin references always say you need to take magnesium and 1/2 the dosage of the calcium. So if you are taking 1000 mg of calcium, you need to take 500 mg of magnesium. How long do you take take the calcium alone? I'm not willing to give up my cure for the diarrhea but what are the consequences of not taking the magnesium long term. Katidid


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Trust me if you take calcium with a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium you will only add to the diarrhea problem.In some calciums this is what you get and it is to help our body absorb more of the calcium. In our case we want to let some of the calcium be processed in our waste so it can go through and soak up the excess fluid that is causing us to have diarrhea.I want to be sure of the calcium you are taking. You said calcium citrate so are you on the citrate for or the carbonate form. I know the ingredients I have it does have 40 mg of magnesium an it is not enought to cause a problem with diarrhea. But then again some do have a problem with even that small amount.Because calcium is so constipating (which is why it helps us with diarrhea)the magnesium is added to help that and also get the calcium absorbed.Linda


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Linda & Everyone,I have been taking Caltrate 600 for over a year now, and I have been feeling wonderful! I've posted before on my satisfaction with the calcium, and my gratitude to this board and Linda for all the help and information. I have had a few minor setbacks, but my attacks were not anywhere as bad as they used to be. I have gotten back my self-confidence. I've passd this information on to others who needed help with their IBS-D and it's worked for them too. Thanks again, and take care all! Dee


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi,Just a quick question. The calcium supp that I started taking is 600mg, but says to only take 1 a day. I notice in this thread it is advised to take 3 a day, with meals. Is that with the 600mg type? Also, when you say with meals, is that before, during, or after? Thanks for the help guys!Kris


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Kris,What are the ingredient listed in the calcium you have. We need to be sure you have the right formula. It should be Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 200 IU.You can take it just as you sit down to eat during the meal or right after either is okay you should try to get in the habit and do it the same all the time. You must take it daily for it to help. you can safely take 1800 mg in a day so do not worry about that.Linda


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi,The calcium I have does not have D in it at all. . .it is just 600mg of Calcium, says Calcium carbonate. Does it make a difference if it is carbonate? I heard that one causes gas, and the other kind (citrate?) does not. Should it have the Vitamin D as well? Thanks for the reply!Kris


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It is calcium carbonate that seems to help the most because of it binding effect for diarrhea. It is good to have vitamin D in it also to help get some of the calcium to the bones. Calcium carbonate does cause some indigestion and gas but this is only for a few days until you body adjusts to the added calcium. Calcium citrate is suppose to get more easily absorbed but if you have diarrhea this is not what you really want because it is the excess calcium that your body gets rid of that helps us with diarrhea by going throught the system soaking up excess bile and water and giving a more solid BM.So take what you have now and start with 1/2 tablet with each meal for about 3 days and if the diarrhea is not controlled up the dose to 1 full tablet with each meal. Always take it with food and it does not have to be a full meal just a snack will do it you do not eat 3 meals a day.The next bottle you buy get calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D.Let us know how you do.


----------



## Cook330 (Mar 14, 2001)

I've been taking Caltrate in the purple box. It has worked wonders! I do have one question though.Should I be taking the pink box instead? Just curious because I see others using the pink box. I also have great success using the CVS brand purple box which is cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2001)

I just joined and missed the start of this thread.I'm very interested in anything to help my recent-6month-flare up of my IBS-D symptoms(which I have had my whole life). It has been bad. I take citrucel 2x/day and I do take calcium supplements--viactivs--which are calcium carbonate with vit D. Should I switch to caltrate? What would be the difference? The viactivs are yummy and easy to take. But I am willing to try anything, especially if these are not helping me!! Also I take glucosamine and chondroitin. Is this affecting me at all?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Cook330,If you are having success do not switch. I use the Sam's Club version of the purple and white Caltrate box and is works great and I have never used anything else and it is over 3 years now. Don't mess with a good thing.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

wendyrn,I do think you would do better with a calcium carbonate tablet with vitamin d. It chocolate ones have other things in them also and you must take the calcium spread throughout the day it may be 1/2 tablet or a combination of full tablets and 1/2 tables and you must not forget. Start with 1/2 tablet at each meal first and in 3 day up it if you need to. The other meds you mentioned are for joint pain and if you have joint pain does it help. It would really have nothing to do with IBS D.Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

hey, I started the caltrate purple box tonight and I am vERY hopeful! my problem is that I never eat breakfast, and rarely eat lunch ( casue thats usually when im out and i dont want to risk stomach problems) so I usually eat when I get home for the day. ( i should mention I'm a D) So I took half a tablet tonight with my supper.. I feel kinda bloated and I dont know if it's going to lead to stomach problems or not tonight.I mostly feel right gassy, is this the caltrate kicking in? I took it about 3 hours ago. So I have two quick questions..1) I find the tablets are huge and even in half i can't swallow them so i kind of chew them up (they dont taste bad). and i was wondering if this was okay.I should mention i don't have the chewable ones- i make them chewable LOL.and 2) if i don't eat 3 meals a day.. usually one with lots of snacks... how should i divide my calicium throught the day? is it really that important to take with meals? I'm not brave enough yet to eat lunch while I'm on the go.what would you suggest? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

HAha also I have one more question, My stomach kinds of hurts now - pressure.. I think it may be indegestion, but I really don't know what indigestion feels like, becasue I've never had it before, can someone explain to me what it feels like?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Gas is common when you first start the calcium and indigestion (heartburn) like a burning feeling in the chest or stomach of both.This does go away in about 3 days for most and that is why you start with 1/2 tablet doses so it is not too bad to deal with.There is a chewable calcium Caltrate Brand in the orange box but as long as you can chew the other it should be fine. It is really important to take them with food or at least a small snack to help with the indigestion and the absorption of the calcium.I hope you have great success but you will need to eat a little snack to take them 3 times a day.I will be waiting to hear how you are. If you notice some problems other than what we have said let me know and maybe I can help.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

Dear Lnape,This is the first time I have posted I have beenreading for a couple of years,but now I feel ,I have to post . I have had IBS D or at least 20years, have seen all kinds of doctors and had all the test I just gave up a long time ago and got soI wouldn't even mention it,just learned to dealwith it as best I could.Then one day I came uponyour post, and after a few days of taking thecalcium I was so much better. I want to tell youthat after all these years,you have changed mylife. You don't know me,but you are thought ofas one of my friends. Thank you again LizzieFYI I take 2 tablets a day one in the morningand one at bedtime, one at lunch if I feel worried about it. Pink box


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lizzie,Thank you so much for letting me know how the calcium has helped you. I like you just gave up after years and years of no help and tried to live with it as best I could. I still am amazed at how well it works for a lot of us and I don't think I will ever stop telling people about it because I know the suffering I went through for so long until I came upon the calcium.Your post may encourage someone else to try it and for that I thank you again for posting.Linda


----------



## kylndshark (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been on the calcium for two weeks now, and it has been amazing! I'm not nearly as bad as many people, but bad enough that I stress out when I go somewhere to eat and I don't have a bathroom handy, and of course, the stress probably makes it worse! I'm up to a full tablet in the morning and lunch, and 1/2 at dinner, and I suspect I'll stay at that for awhile. My doctor was very interested and wants me to keep him posted as well.Last night I went to a firefighter Xmas dinner, and as you might imagine, there was lots of food. I had a full meal and no problems! It was wonderful not to be dreading every bite of food.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Linda, so far so good. 4 days i've been taking caltrate - 4 days - no Diarrehea. I've had the funny feeling in my stomach that I always get after eating - but so far it hasn't lead to anything. I'm up to 2 and a half pills a day. I hope that I continue to do okay with it. I have one more quick question - I'm not sure where I read this ( or if i read it worng) but i think somewhere somebody said that you have to drink alot of water with your pills. Did i I get this right? If so, how much?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you for posting you results. I do hope you contiune to do well but from time to time you may feel a little set back but stay with it. Even normal people have problems once in a while.As far as the water no matter what amount you drink just drink enough to keep the kidney's flushing. I drink no where close to 8 glasses a day I think they say you should drink. I probablly have maybe 2 glasses. I could never drink that much.Linda


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

It's been just over a year with calcium and I"m feeling great! Thanks Linda!Jen


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi Linda and everyone,As I just posted in another place, I began on the Sam's brand that Linda buys just a month ago.Wow, all I can say is that if you have IBS-D and don't try it, you will regret it. I had success and then a little regretion. Linda stepped me through it, and I too now take 3 tablets a day. I was also suffering from heartburn where the feeling of hot water or acid would splash up for just a second 4-10 times a day...right in he middle of my chest. This stopped about four days ago. I was also taking plant enzymes and am now off of those. It may take you a little while to adjust but just stick with it. Mail Linda and she will help you through it. Thanks again Linda,JenL


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

JenL,Thank you for posting it is with stories like yours that may encourage others to give it a try.It seems as though it took a few weeks for you to get rid of the burning but you have to consider that as you has less bile burining in you your system had time to heal and now you are doing better.Take Care,Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

whew - a whole week and NO D!!!! not even once. I still get the wierd rumbling noises in my stomach and sometimes the slight feeling i may get D, but it just goes away! its so nice having normal BM, i totally forgot what it was like to be normal.do you have to limit your food intake to when you take your pill, or is the pill long enough in your body in between ( i go about 4 hours in beteen, 3 tims a day) to stop the D? and i noticed i dont feel C, but It does hurt a little bit to pass BM, and I notice a tiny tiny amount of blood afterwards, but i dont think its anything to worry about. 2 and a half pills wasnt enough to stop the D, I find i need the 3, so if hurting a little bit isnt unhealty, I'll take that anyday. any thoughts linda?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

babydoll,I find that about 5 or 6 hours between works best for me that is the time between the tablets. It is great wehn it works and I am still amazed.If you have hemroids this may be where the blood is from Is it birght red. Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Linda, Im sorry to bother you with so many questions but Ive been looking and looking and I can't find the answer to this anywhere, I even tried the website. Does calcium interfere with the birth control pill if taken at or around the same time ( I'm on aleese 21, and taking caltrate plus) becasue I thought You said it absorbs some medications and I'm very afraid now because me and my boyfriend rely on the pill for protection I'm sitting here worrying about this to death So I hope you can reply back soon!!! ( i take my pill at night time before bed with a snack and my calcium incase that helps you any.)one last thing, I find myself more thirsty now than before, is that common?PS. I wanted to thank you SO much for telling everyone about this. I can't belive how normal I feel, It's like I'm dreaming!! thank you SO much!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

babydoll, I am sure there is probably no test done on if the calcium will interfere with the BC pill but I would say it is possible. Today's BC pills are a very low dose and I do think it would be better to take it at a different time than the calcium. This is just my opinoin or maybe you could ask the pharmacist about this. You could be getting a bit more thursty because the calcium does soak up excess water and just drink some more it will not change how the calcium is working on the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Linda, I got kind of scared after you told me that so I decided to call up a pharmacist where I bought the calcuim and she said that it wouldn't interfere at all even if taken at the same time, and she even double checked for me. WHEW am I ever relieved!


----------



## maddyrose (Dec 12, 2001)

Linda-I am looking for some IBS relief and just came across this calcium posting. How do I know which kind to take...pink or purple box? I don't know if I should be worried about the magnesium, but wanted to check. Also, what's the best way to start taking this.....how much etc.? There seems to be a lot of good response to calcium, I am desperate to try something!! Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Maddyrose,Let's see if we can help you. If you want to email me that is fine also. Do you take any other meds even OTC ones. You need to check for side effects and maybe I can help there.Now do you have diarrhea and how often. DO you have your gall bladder. Do you have pain.I would say start with the calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 200 IU only and see how you do if you start with 1/2 tablet at each meal. DO this for about 3 days and see how it is working. Then increase if you need to. Timing and consistency is important. Taking the calcium around 5 hours apart with food seems to be good. That way you have some in your system most of the time doing is work.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

Little over a year on the calcium for me. Started with purple box Caltrate. Have changed to Walgreen's Gold Seal Calcium + Minerals. Same ingredients but $2 cheaper per bottle of 60 caplets. Has worked wonders for me. I now go places and do things I would NEVER have considered with the IBS-D I've had for over a decade. Thanks to Linda and this wonderful place for steering me to it. My dosage is one pill at breakfast, lunch, and dinner. If it is a particularly small meal I will just take half. If I might briefly share a story...when I first started taking the calcium, I guess I went a little overboard, and at age 38 became constipated for the FIRST time in my life. Really. Had never happened before. Only persistent IBS-D. I was so proud and excited not to be running to go all the time I was going around bragging to everyone I knew. They thought I was completely insane...hahaha. But you IBS-D sufferers can relate I'm sure, and to the IBS-C people out there, please forgive the story!Happy Holidays from Dallas, TX, USA


----------



## kylndshark (Nov 20, 2001)

I can appreciate the feeling that you want to share it with everyone! I have found myself doing the same thing.Went out to a Mexican restaurant last night, had a full meal, steak, a daiquiri, everything, and didn't once have even a tummy rumble! (The type of food has never been a problem, just the fact of eating at all!) Just got back from a few days in Chicago, had pizza, dinner out, everything, and again, never even a hint of a problem.Up to one table three times a day, and it is a miracle. I can't thank Linda enough!


----------



## shell389 (Dec 11, 2001)

Just wanted to wish Linda and everyone else a Happy Holiday! It has been over 3 weeks since I started the calcium and have not had a single irritable bowel attack yet. Had a few stomach rumbles after eating trigger food but no diahrrea. It is so great. I am still only taking 1/2 tablet 3x a day too. Thanks again Linda! Enjoy the holidays everyone!! Michelle


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi everyone,I just wanted to say Merry Christmas! I pray you all have a blessed Christmas.I have been on 3 tablets a day for a couple of months now, and I am doing great! I have been able to travel, go to parties...just have my life back. If you are not sure whether or not to try calcium...you need to just try it. I was having heartburn troubles besides the D attacks all day long since my GB surgery in May. Not only has the calcium helped my D attacks but my heartburn has disappeared. You have to give it some time, and if you are patient...and positive...I'm sure it will help you.Just felt I needed to post again to let you know Linda that I am still having success and that my heartburn has disappeared. You must have been right. It must have been bile backing up and causing my heartburn.Thanks again for sharing your success. May God bless you and your family. JenL


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

I am still doing good!! Like the others said, I have had a few tummy rumbles after eating trigger foods and maybe a little bloating, but no D!!! I'm still not brave enough to drink milk, but I might soon. Its been 3 weeks, and I feel like I have my life back. Its kinda funny, its like when i go and have a normal bowel movement, I feel like getting up and dancing I'm so happy! LOL! just because I forgot what It was like to be "normal" and not in constant pain.I talked to my doctor about taking so much calcium a day ( 1 pill 3x a day) and she says its okay as long as I'm not drinking more than a little bit of milk. But she was VERY shocked to hear that it was helping me)anyways I just can't thank Linda enough, its SO nice to be ME again!!!!!!


----------



## D060269M (Jan 14, 2002)

I started taking Caltrate 5 days ago and last night I actually surprised myself by "FEELING NORMAL" My problems started after I had my gall bladder removed, even though my doctor said that this had nothing to do with my IBS D. I thank you all for your advice. It has helped more that the Doctors advice of "take more Fibre", this only increased my problem, thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you for posting I like you was told to take fiber also and it only made me feel worse. It is nice to know we are spreading this info all over the world and welcome to the board.Linda


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a sad tale to tell. I took caltrate in the blue box about a year ago and i felt awesome, ibs was under control and i felt normal, i was ecstatic with happiness. Then after taking it for about 2 months, it stopped helping and ibs came back.....i am usually the worst on weekends after drinking a lot of alcohol the night before...when the caltrate was working i was just fine the next day after it stopped working, i was back to old ways...Now when i try caltrate i get a very upset stomach about three hours after taking it and feel like #### and have to "go" like two or three times in a short period of time. I dont know if my body is digesting it right or maybe i need to try one of the other kinds? I dont know what to do, plz advise. I am going to try some of the new chewable stuff they have out today and see how it goes


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

huxley,This does happen from time to time with some. The relaps. When you tried it again did you start with 1/2 tablet at each meal and you must take it with food.ALso alcohol is also a trigger I hate to tell you.Do you take any other meds even a vitamin may affect how you are doing.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

huxley,Did you have to take antibiotics for something when it stopped working. You do need to take it every day and not stop or the diarrhea does come back. It is a control not a cure.Linda


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

No, i didnt take one half when i started again, i will try taking one half again at lunch time but i can only test that on certain days due to my busy schedule where i cant have such horrible effects as i did from the last time i tried it again. Yeah, i know alcohol is a trigger, but it is weird that when i started taking caltrate it made me feel fine even after drinking the night before







, oh well not much i can do about that


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

Have you heard anything about the chewable tablets either? I was wondering if the chewable would help it digest better than the solid?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It is what is in the calcium that is important also. I know the Chewable Caltrate Brand in the orange and white pack is the same as the tablet in the Caltrate Purple and white pack. I really don't think it makes a difference to chew or not to chew it just makes it easier to take if you have problems taking pills.Linda


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Hi Linda, I am from Ohio too, I don't know if you remember me. I have been on caltrate for about 10 months now, and I have seen a great improvement, I have developed GERD since then, but my "D" flair ups have almost gone away. My doctor is pleased with me. I am going to try qestran too. Do you think it's ok. I want to stay on Calcuim too....


----------



## whm99 (Jan 15, 2001)

It's now been a year since I started taking generic 600mg calcium cabonate 3 times a day. (With generic immodium on occasion or when traveling to increase peace of mind, etc.) The results have been excellent. I can eat a wider range of food, D has become much, much, less of a problem, I almost never have gas anymore, and I can travel now. In fact I went to California for a week in September -- my first long trip in decades! Calcium carbonate without the vitamin D or the "Plus" works best for me. Drink sufficient water when taking the calcium to avoid that gross, bloated, feeling after meals.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Questran is another thing you have to work with to get the amount you can take right so it does not cause you constipation. If you diarrhea is under control I thougt they might give you something else for the GERD. Linda


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I've been taking caltrate for a little over a year now with great success. I was a Lotronex user who thought that life was over when it was pulled from the market. But, I found that I could eat many more foods and feel good with Caltrate. FYI---I take it with breakfast and dinner.Kim


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

Linda, do you have an opinion on the use of Viactiv instead of Caltrate? Viactiv is calcium carbonate, but magnesium is not listed on the ingredients, so I'm not sure if it has magnesium in it. I like Viactiv because it's just like eating a piece of candy, plus I dislike taking pills. Any words of wisdom with this source of calcium?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

We are all different so you can try it to see if it works for you. It is matter of taking it consistently every day and see what happens. I have had one other person say it helped them but that is not many so if you take it and it does not work then maybe switch to the tablet. There is a chewable Caltrate Brand in the orange bottle if you have trouble with pills. It has the same ingredients as the purple and white bottle which does have 40 mg of magnesium which I feel helps you not to get constipated on the calcium.Linda


----------



## Lperk (Jan 25, 2002)

Well this is the first time I have written to anyone here. I joined a few weeks ago. I have IBS-D and after Years of dealing with it My doctor tryed me on Librax and a few other medications like precription imodium. I finally asked her to refer me to someone who deals with this So it took 2 months to get in to see the gastro guy he ordered tests to see if it was IBS it took 2 months to get to take the test after the test you know when you are still not all there from the drugs, he said everything was normal and I needed to go on Questranlight 1 scoop 2 times a day. Well I went from couldn't stop to couldn't go at all for a couple days so I just took it once a day for a couple weeks but then I had the d come back so i went on the 2 scoops a day only not a full scoop at night. I still have the feeling of haveing to go even when I don't have to which he said the Librax and Bentel were suppose to stop the spasming. I called the gastro guy back cause I drive a bus and Mornings are the worst for me he said it was one of the blood pressure meds I take? My Doc took me off that on Wed? I said all this to ask about the calcium I take 500mg of calcium with Oyster shell and vit d a day in the morning. Its not the name brand does it have to be? and should I take more of it? I also take 2or 3 not name brand fiber pills which the doc wants me on once a day. I have had the spasming still and one day this past week I had D very bad had to stop on my route twice to use bathroom Not good... Any help? Sorry so Long. lperk


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lperk,Well, it seems as though you have done all the right things first. Got your self checked out to be sure you are not dealing with anything serious. Which I think IBS is seriuos and can rule your life but I meant colon cancer and the like.The drugs they have told you to take and also fiber is all that they seem to have to offer you and all of us. None ever work for me as it seems it is not helping you either. I know the fiber only made me worse. If you want to try to get the calcium to work you need to be taking calcium carbonate 600mg and vitamin D 200iu is the usual combination. You do need to take it 3 times a day spread out so it can keep working its way through your system soaking up excess water and bile which causes diarrhea. You do need to start with 1/2 tablet with food at first so you don't get indigestion or gas which is common when you first start until the system gets use to the added calcium which is about 3 days then you increase the dose if you need to.If you take any other meds be sure to check with the pharmacist to see if it is okay to take calcium with them. If you take a multi vitamin stop and stop anything else you can until you see if the calcium can help.Let me know how you do and if you have more questions email me or post here I will check.Linda


----------



## Lperk (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks I'll give it a try... I keep you posted.. lperk


----------



## tando (Feb 13, 2002)

I am new to the board and just found this thread. My main IBS problems is pain and gas, with only occasional D. Does the Calcium only help those with D, or does it help with cramping as well? I'd love to give it a try if I thought it would help!


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

I just want to report that after taking the calcium consistently for several days, I'm feeling like a normal human being! Also, for me, the best form was the Caltrate (or store substitute) in the purple and while box. I tried Viactiv at first but kept experiencing an upset stomach. So, I went straight to a full tablet of Caltrate at each meal, 3 times daily and I feel great! Not even any side effects. I just want to thank all of you, especially Linda, for sharing this remedy. I'm hoping this trend continues.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

tando,The calcium does help with cramping and spasms and boating but if you fo not get diarrhea too often you may want to take a very low dose because you may end up getting constipated. Try 1/2 in the morning with breakfast and 1/2 at dinner time with your food and see how you do. You most likely should use the Caltrate brand in the purple and white bottle or another store brand with the same ingredients.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Maggie Mae,I am very glad you are getting some good results with the calcium. I have been doing fine since July 1998 with it and I hope you continue to do well also. Let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## simsam (Jan 21, 2002)

I've been doing great with the calcium for about three weeks. Do you know if it also works for colitis?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Colitis is the same thing as IBS it is just the name they gave it long ago. If you have diarrhea the calcium maybe can help if you want to email me your symptoms and if you take other meds maybe I can offer a suggestion.Linda


----------



## simsam (Jan 21, 2002)

Linda Thanks for taking the time you do to help people you don't know. I started taking calcium about three weeks ago and a few days later started doing a low carb diet. I don't know which worked or if it's the combination but I'm not having any problems these days. Actually the colitis question was for the son of a friend of mine who has dropped out of college because of the diarrhea. I will suggest to my friend that her son come to the board with any questions he has.Thanks again for your help with my problem.Barbara


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Barbara,Thank you for letting me know that you are doing well. I am asked many times why I stay here if I do not suffer any longer and you are one of the reasons.To be able to offer such a simple suggestion anyone can try without much chance of harm and get so many successes make me feel great inside on a daily basis.Take Care,Linda


----------



## lizzieUK (Feb 6, 2002)

ive been taking calcium now for about 2 weeks, everything was going well until 2 days ago - i suddenly developed major pain in my tummy, along with a huge urge to go, but i couldnt!!! the pain just got wose & all i really wanted was to have an attack of D to clear out my system - but i just couldn't 'go'!!! now i just dont know what to do...should i continue with the calcium or just give up!?! i am sooooooo very depressed with the whole IBS thing, sometimes i feel like ending it all! all i want is to be normal & enjoy life like everyone else but i cant when my tummy rules my life! i soooo wish i was normal, like i was when i was a kid, i keep trying to remember what it was like to be 'normal' but it seems so long ago! i haven't dated in over 2 years because of this & the embarassing problems it causes! jesus, i wish i was 'normal'!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

lizzie,Tell me about how much you took and how often and were you having pretty much normal BM's over the last two weeks you were on the calcium or did you let yourself get constipated. You have to pay attention and be sure if you are not have BM's this is not what you want. Which calcium did you take what are the ingredients. You may need to take the calcium with 40 mg of magneisum so you do not get constipated.You should totally stop now until you have a BM then start back with a lower dose.Linda


----------



## lizzieUK (Feb 6, 2002)

i was taking 600mg of calcium with vitamin D & very little magnesium, some days twice a day, then some days 3....i think maybe it was too much as i did get constipated for a few days then had the major pains and chronic D!!







i haven't now taken any calcium since friday but have needed a few immodium's when ive been out 'just incase'! i will now wait for everything to settle then start on just 1 calcium a day & see how i go...? thanx for all your help & advice!! fingers crossed!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It would be better when things settle down to take 1/2 tablet 3 times a day and not take the immodium unless you really had to that is if you get and attack.Linda


----------



## lizzieUK (Feb 6, 2002)

thanx linda!! i will try that...i am determined not to give up on this, especially as i had such a great week the first week i took it, i felt 'normal' for the first time in years! keep you posted!


----------



## mdbiggs (Feb 25, 2002)

Linda, Hi I have been an IBS-D victim for 7 years now and have read every one of your calcium posts. I am so eager to try this, just one question, I have just started taking Celexa for the anxiety that IBS has brought to my life, do you know if I can take Caltrate 600 with this and how much should I take? My email is mdbiggs4###usamedia.tv For so many people your have been there angel, I hope this helps me as well. This has ruled my life and I am ALWAYS in public restrooms praying for a miracle to help me. Thanks look forward to hearing from you.Melissa


----------

